# 'Hello World' New Venture



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 2, 2015)

Stepping out into a new area.  I acquired an ANDROID tablet last month and while it's fun to play with, I've decided to expand my world somewhat and start creating 'Android APPs'.  I used to do a little programming using older technology in my early days of my career.  I used COBOL & Fortran but I was not hired for my programming skills rather for my experience with hardware, the programming was put on the way-way-back burner.  Different times I created MACROs in WordPerfect then Word, Lotus 123 then Excell, mostly on a limited basis and for my own use exclusively.  I did created a spreadsheet that was accepted for Utah State tax returns.  It was a thing of beauty and I used it for several years before TurboTax.

Interest waned and I moved into UNIX/Linux support in the late 90's and the early 2000's until retirement in 2009.  Along the way I dabbled in HTML/Javascript/Java/PHP programming but just didn't stick with it after retirement, I created a few personal & business websites for friends and family, but most have fell by the wayside as most websites do.  Now with the discovery of an open source service to create 'Android Apps'.  I'm giving it a go.  I have a few ideas and hopes that they will spawn more elaborate and useful apps.  The web is amazing and dangerous all on the same TV tray next to my recliner.  I hope this new venture is as interesting as I've found some other technologies to be.  Time will tell.


----------



## oldman (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you ever been to the electronics show in Las Vegas? As a pilot for United, I flew a crew of engineers from Intel to the show back in the early 90's and they asked me if I was laying over after the flight, which I was. They offered me a couple of tickets, so I took them even though I wasn't really sure if I would go or not. My First Officer said he was really into that stuff, so after we checked into the hotel, we grabbed a cab and went to the show. Man, I never knew such stuff was being thought about. I mean, Apple, Mitsubishi, HP, Samsung, Toshiba and so many more companies had some really impressive futuristic geek toys, or I guess that I should say technology items that were being planned for future generations. It was unbelievable. The one that had me really scratching my head at the time was that Apple had a phone with TV on it. Today, that's really no biggie. It's fun to learn the new gadgets. On-board the planes, we have so much technology that students studying aviation or taking up flying as a pilot on airliners or in the service, really need to be technology savvy.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 2, 2015)

:coolthumb:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 2, 2015)

oldman,
The company I worked for used to send 4-5 of me and/or my co-workers down from N Utah every year.  Then things started slowing down after the dot com bust of the 90's we had to pay for our own trips, I went a few times because of all the nerd gadgets given away.  Still have jump drives, badge packets bands, pens, note pads,,,etc.  It was called ComDex.   Networked with many colleagues in the information industry.   Had a job offer from a company located in Texas, been there done that, summers were too hot.  But nothing against Texans.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> :coolthumb:



Update: created my first simple but it took a few tries.  My Credit Union doesn't have mobile apps so the launch icon I created works just like a shortcut on your desktop/laptop.  I had to create 2 additional screens, 1st (launch icon) to acquire the CU's webpage, 2nd needed 2 input boxes for USERID & Password, the 3rd screen needed an input box for my secret phrase.  Worked good finally.


----------

